
What is “brain hacking”? Tech insiders on why you should care - ericabiz
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/brain-hacking-tech-insiders-60-minutes/
======
anikasaigal
The more action-oriented designers, technologists, policy makers, economists
and activists we can reach, the better. Check out www.timewellspent.io It's a
non-profit movement to transform the race for attention so it aligns with our
best interests. It's time to design a blueprint for an attention economy that
better aligns with humanity.

------
anikasaigal
60 Mins with Ex-Google Design Ethicist on Hacking Users' Brains, with Anderson
Cooper

